
Show HN: We were tired of listening to crappy startup pitches, so created this - vsotov
We organize hackathons and events and the most challenging part is always the same - pitch review&#x2F;listening&#x2F;watching. We created a tool wich allows saving the time when picking up right teams.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pitcher.azurewebsites.net
======
meeper16
You should delete this.

~~~
mayday2016
Why?

